# A fellow photographer



## Vtec44 (Sep 14, 2015)

It's always nerve racking  photographing another photographer, and even more so when your model is a very talented photographer.


----------



## Vtec44 (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## BananaRepublic (Sep 14, 2015)

Nice set, usually photographers fall foul of the face for radio trap.


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 14, 2015)

Are these open for critique?


----------



## jaomul (Sep 14, 2015)

Generally nice. I prefer the ones where she's not holding a camera. She seems comfortable in front of the camera as well as behind


----------



## tirediron (Sep 15, 2015)

They don't build photographers like that where I come from!   Very nice set James!


----------



## Derrel (Sep 15, 2015)

She's very attractive, which makes things easier. Shame about the Canon though...


----------



## Vtec44 (Sep 15, 2015)

JacaRanda said:


> Are these open for critique?



I'm not exactly looking for critique but feel free.


----------



## Braineack (Sep 15, 2015)

...would critique...


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 15, 2015)

Vtec44 said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > Are these open for critique?
> ...



Thanks James.  I was only going to say that the legs look a little weird in the last 2 shots. Just kind of an optical illusion (the upper right leg looks like another knee).

Other than that, nice set


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 15, 2015)

Derrel said:


> She's very attractive, which makes things easier. Shame about the Canon though...



I know, she's messing up his Street Wed Cred!


----------



## ndancona (Sep 19, 2015)

great angles!  Nice set.


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 24, 2015)

Nice exposures

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## panzerbjorne (Sep 29, 2015)

She looks great though a bit angry in #9


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## panzerbjorne (Sep 29, 2015)

That's what #9 looks like on my screen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vtec44 (Oct 1, 2015)

You need to get a new screen... lol


----------

